# How to know when a book is really ready to publish?



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

I wrote a novel, a teen detective story. About 2 1/2 years ago I was strongly encouraged to epublish it by a well meaning friend. It didn't sell, and frankly I didn't advertise it. It didn't feel right. I wasn't sure about it.

I decided to pull it and found a college student to read it. She gave me some valuable feedback and I edited it. But it still didn't feel ready.

I joined a writing group and learned more. I made some more significant changes, adding lots, even though the plot remained the same. I outgrew the group, which was a shame. I tried to help the members improve, but it seemed like they were comfortable with remaining at their current level.

So now I think my book is ready. But how can I be sure? Maybe I still have more growing as a writer to do. Maybe if I publish it, I'll find myself pulling it again.

I had planned to publish it this week, and have been trying since mid November to get feedback from someone new, but it hasn't worked out. Suggestions?


----------



## Cran (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi Jack, and welcome to WF.

What you've done is join another writing group, one (I hope and believe) you will not feel you've outgrown once you've settled in. Here you will find many more people looking to improve, as well as those who are now where you want to be and who are willing to help you find your own way there. 

Right now, you are finding your way around the place. It's big. It has lots of rooms with lots of stuff going on, and you are only seeing part of it. There are more doors that will open to you when you shift from New Member to Member. And that's when things will really start to happen.

To get there, you can start to help yourself by getting to know our members, and getting yourself known by our members, by reading their efforts and adding your responses, your insights and suggestions. For someone looking to be a book writer, I'd suggest starting in the *Fiction forums* and in the *Fiction Workshops*.

After you've seen how it happens here, and you've made your mark as a respondent, you can choose to post selections of any of your work - I'd suggest keep them short, and look for those parts that you think need work or another pair of eyes.

Then, when you feel the time is right, you can make your way to the *Beta Readers Collective: Galen's Reading Room* and introduce yourself to those who are willing to look at whole manuscripts and give an overall reaction to the work. Again, being willing to reciprocate is what makes the forum work.

If you ever feel lost or want anything, just approach any of our* mentors* - they have the purple name tags - and they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Hairball (Jan 25, 2016)

I have to ask, how many publishers did you submit it to? Did you go through an editor and an agent?

Do you have a publisher ready to take it on?

If you do, that's wonderful! We're happy for you!


----------



## Folcro (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey Jack,

So three things come to mind as I read your post. 

1: You want to publish your work.

2: You don't know if you're ready.

3: You have nothing to lose.

It's frustrating trying to look objectively at your own work. When we realize the level of bias (and why shouldn't there be), how thick it clouds our vision, it can be humbling to wonder in what other ways our minds are so tightly closed. The only way we break this haze is by walking through it, seeking the advise of others, and just sort of jumping into it. The worst thing that can seem to happen to you is "Maybe if I publish it, I'll find myself pulling it again." 

I think you owe it to yourself to take that leap. By all means, the forums, especially the mentors here, are at your service. But it sounds to me that you are, if not ready, then at the very least ready to get ready.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the responses.

I guess I wasn't completely clear, which demonstrates why outside feedback is so important! 

I am self publishing.

It has been read by three friends who gave me valuable feedback. One read the revisions as well. He thinks it's ready. But I think someone seeing it completely fresh would be a good idea. Other friends are well meaning, but haven't even opened it. (Or they hated and hesitate to tell me.)

I agree that it would be good to participate more here before asking anyone to read it, but there's not really the time.

The awards I want it to be considered for require it to be published by Jan 31, 2016. And those awards, if I can get an honorable mention or better, could help me get consideration by librarians and bookstores for summer reading.

So, if it were you, would you epublish now, to be in the running? Would you take the leap, trusting your instincts, or get that last read?


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 25, 2016)

Folcro said:


> Hey Jack,
> 
> So three things come to mind as I read your post.
> 
> ...



My son, whom I forgot to count among those who have read it and given feedback, which he did, has been telling me basically the same thing.

His logic is : 

Publishing on Kindle is free.

The book can have minor changes after submitting for the copyright, so no big loss there.

It's unlikely that the book needs major revisions, or if it does, it just won't win an award. The most that will happenis the loss of the cost of the entry fees. And lessons will probably be learned.


I wish I had his confidence.


----------



## Cran (Jan 25, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I guess I wasn't completely clear, which demonstrates why outside feedback is so important!
> 
> ...


Considering what's left of the window, I don't think you have time to get another reader's response that will have any affect on your decision. You've got ... what? ... five days? The only opinion that matters now is yours. 

To misquote Yoda*: _do or do not; there is no would-a, should-a, could-a.


*and John Chrichton (Farscape)
_


----------



## Hairball (Jan 25, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> I wrote a novel, a teen detective story. About 2 1/2 years ago I was strongly encouraged to epublish it by a well meaning friend. It didn't sell, and frankly I didn't advertise it. It didn't feel right. I wasn't sure about it.
> 
> I decided to pull it and found a college student to read it. She gave me some valuable feedback and I edited it. But it still didn't feel ready.
> 
> ...



Okay; who is publishing this?

I self-published my book. Can you share your book? Can I help you?

I have a book; we're putting it on Amazon, but to be honest, if I'd found these wonderful people before I started this, it would be a lot better, I think.

Don't listen to anybody who tries to block you from seeing your dream, dear.

Go. If you want, we'll look at it. But I would say GO for it!

Give us a chance to help you! We would love to share your happiness, and the joy of writing!

Make sense? Share a little bit with us, please....or maybe a lot more. Give us a chance, okay?


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey, may I call you Jack?

Well, _Jack_, well done! I believe in you to step forward into the cold, starless night of the abyss and carve out a niche of glory from the obsidian there of your very own. Perhaps your first go wasn't as good as expected, but that's how it goes for just about everyone- it's the realistic outcome. I'm glad to hear you've kept to it though; that moxie is the sign of a successful writer! Anyway, onto how I can help:

I'm published on amazon.com fairly extensively (shameless self-plug disguised as providing proof in 3...2...1...) as you can see here. If you have any questions at all about the publishing process that amazon uses, tags, keywords, pricing, KDP select, or otherwise, please ask. I'd be more than happy to be of assistance to you. I've found self-publishing to be incredibly daunting the first few times an author deals with it, and without the proper knowledge on how amazon designs their algorithms a person can write a perfectly good book that gets buried simply because of its presentation in the amazon search engine.

Lastly, welcome- it's a pleasure to make your acquaintance! :tranquillity:


----------



## W.Goepner (Jan 25, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I guess I wasn't completely clear, which demonstrates why outside feedback is so important!
> 
> ...



Can this be attempted again next year? If it can, would it not be prudent to go one more year to make sure it is right? 

I also am very eager to publish, But thanks to this forum and some very long looks by people fare better than I at what I lack. I will say it has been two years in the making since I finished it, and I am glad "I" did not jump the gun. The big issue with mine I need help throughout and it is very close to 250000 words with a small preface and four page glossary.

The beta section is the best idea, with only six days before the deadline, ouch.  

I would wait, but I have been waiting a while.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 26, 2016)

To answer some of the additional questions.

One of the awards is given only every two years. The other, I need to double check, but I think it's annual. I am anxious to start making some money off this if I am going to realistically keep writing. I just can't keep writing for the enjoyment anymore. It has to start paying off, or get relegated to my retirement years, if I live that long.

I think something else was asked, but I've forgotten and will have to reread.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 26, 2016)

Kell Inkston -- help with getting it noticed will be appreciated. I'll be contacting you.

My current plan is to publish on Kindle this week to meet the criteria for the awards, then get a new read. I'll be wanting a book review anyway, so there's that, too.

Thanks for all the responses and info! Keep it coming! And I'll post updates as I proceed.

Tomorrow I plan to go to the library for the final spell check and copyright submission. I'm not sure if I'll be uploading it to Kindle tomorrow or not.

(Anticipating questions about spell check : I have a very old laptop that only has WordPad and NotePad. Neither of those has a spell check. About three years ago I downloaded Open Office, which I use just for spell check and preview, because it isn't very compatible with Word. It's spelling and grammar checking has not impressed me. I always double check drafts at the library using Word.)


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 26, 2016)

*Hey Jack, *

I'm intrigued to hear about your upcoming publication. I am an active member in The Beta Readers Collective: Galen's Reading Room. Feel free to drop a line or two in there. Despite not being a Mentor, I'll still be more than happy to assist you. If you're interested to see any of my beta reading critiques, check out my most recent here. I'll be finishing soon, and most likely jumping to another read. 



Jack of all trades said:


> I am anxious to start making some money off this if I am going to realistically keep writing. I just can't keep writing for the enjoyment anymore.



I can understand your frustration. I went into blogging right after I graduated from the University of Connecticut. I couldn't take the reality of being unemployed. It was bothering me. Then, blogging eventually burned me out because I wasn't making anything. I felt useless. Well, that shouldn't stop you from writing. Money is nice, but it shouldn't be a motivation. The motivation behind publication is inspiring others. If a young adult learns from my upcoming YA publication, that's one soul I've touched that I couldn't before. 

Anyway, I'll be around if you need anything. 

- Anthony


----------



## Cran (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> (Anticipating questions about spell check : I have a very old laptop that only has WordPad and NotePad. Neither of those has a spell check. About three years ago I downloaded Open Office, which I use just for spell check and preview, because it isn't very compatible with Word. It's spelling and grammar checking has not impressed me. I always double check drafts at the library using Word.)



That's true of every spellchecker and grammar checker. The nuances, for instance, of noticing those common errors in the second last sentence of your post there are less likely to be picked up by the algorithms than by an experienced proofreader. If the words exist in the program's database (or so-called dictionary), then spellcheck won't flag them. And the way the sentence is structured, it could pass a grammar check, although based on a very different meaning to the one you intended. The only thing it might suggest is a comma.


It's spelling and grammar checking has not impressed me.

It is spelling and grammar checking has not impressed me. That is the full version of what you wrote, and it is grammatically OK, but not what you meant. A sophisticated grammar checker might suggest a comma after spelling to clearly separate and confirm the correct the use of has in the sentence. But I doubt it.

Its spelling and grammar checking has not impressed me. A spellchecker couldn't tell that you meant the spelling and grammar checking belonging to the program mentioned in the previous sentence - ie, its spelling and grammar checking - and because of that, the grammar checker could not notice that has has been applied to two nouns and not one as it appears.

Its spelling and grammar checking have not impressed me.

That's why you will find a lot of us here will warn people to not rely on computer spelling or grammar checking tools. Those tools could not tell if you are giving _out _tickets to strangers or giving _our_ tickets to strangers; the former makes you charitable, the latter makes you ...


_ETA: of course, some might make an argument that spelling and grammar is or can be used as a single unit; we do it when we talk about SPaG. But that's a whole nuther debate._


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 26, 2016)

Cran said:


> That's true of every spellchecker and grammar checker. The nuances, for instance, of noticing those common errors in the second last sentence of your post there are less likely to be picked up by the algorithms than by an experienced proofreader. If the words exist in the program's database (or so-called dictionary), then spellcheck won't flag them. And the way the sentence is structured, it could pass a grammar check, although based on a very different meaning to the one you intended. The only thing it might suggest is a comma.
> 
> 
> It's spelling and grammar checking has not impressed me.
> ...



You are right about the "it's"/"its" error. Of course I could argue that I'm firing these posts off rapidly, but that doesn't prevent the mistake from happening any other time.

Ah, the problem when the brain works on autopilot.


ETA : I find OpenOffice to have a smaller dictionary and doesn't pick up all sentence fragments.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 26, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *Hey Jack, *
> 
> I'm intrigued to hear about your upcoming publication. I am an active member in The Beta Readers Collective: Galen's Reading Room. Feel free to drop a line or two in there. Despite not being a Mentor, I'll still be more than happy to assist you. If you're interested to see any of my beta reading critiques, check out my most recent here. I'll be finishing soon, and most likely jumping to another read.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Out of curiosity, is there a discussion of how to pay the bills while writing? You know, before being discovered and becoming the next (fill in the blank with your favorite millionaire author).


----------



## Cran (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> You are right about the "it's"/"its" error. Of course I could argue that I'm firing these posts off rapidly, but that doesn't prevent the mistake from happening any other time.
> 
> Ah, the problem when the brain works on autopilot.
> 
> ...


Yep. All of that. 

We also have an internal correction function, which is great, except when it makes us blind to our own typos, missed words, or word replacements. That happens because our minds store and play back what we intended to write in RAM (short term memory) rather than what we actually write. From that comes the standard advice to put away a piece of writing for a few days, and then go back and look at it with a fresh eye and mind.



Jack of all trades said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a discussion of how to pay the bills while writing? You know, before being discovered and becoming the next (fill in the blank with your favorite millionaire author).


Bound to be more than one. Where? That's the question. 

Beyond the usual "have a day job", "win the lottery", or "have wealthy relatives", it probably depends on what you can do to make a living whilst building up that critical mass until you break through into stardom.

For writing-related work, there might be some pointers and opportunities turning up in *Outside Resources*, although regular and substantial paychecks are unlikely - they would have been pounced upon long ago by half of our members if any did show up. 

In that sort of line, the most likely suggestions would be to try as a start-up freelancer, which can range from getting registered and getting your resume and work offers onto the employment sites that cater to freelance writers and related jobs, up to getting and setting up your own website, and joining the tens of thousands of others who are vying for the same work.

For other forms of steady income, again there have been discussions around the place, probably some in the *Lounge* or in the *Living Room (because That's Life!)*. And again, most of it will come down to getting your name and contact and skills, services, or products, out there and seen where people are looking for people to hire or contract for work.


----------



## Aquilo (Jan 26, 2016)

Cran said:


> For other forms of steady income, again there have been discussions around the place, probably some in the *Lounge* or in the *Living Room (because That's Life!)*. And again, most of it will come down to getting your name and contact and skills, services, or products, out there and seen where people are looking for people to hire or contract for work.



^ It's good advice. I freelance edit as a main job away from the author side, and it takes time, planning, and a lot of virtual legwork. I first started with an internship many moons ago with a publishing company, then worked a few paid years as content editor to gain the experience to warrant only recently setting up a website and going on my own. I still freelance mostly with my core publishers, but now I take on self-pubbed authors too (I don't edit YA, so this isn't a tout for business, btw  ). It does take time and skill to get a regular income, though,  but that goes for the author side too. Most authors don't really get established until about the 4th-5th novel in, so it's vital you keep working at getting work out there.

I'd still say hold fire and get your novel looked at by someone who isn't family or a friend, not unless they are an editor etc by trade! (Then pounce on them and stuff 'em under the bed for future edits!!).

One way to know if it's ready to publish is by how the edits, comments and queries get smaller each time someone looks at it. But if you're not getting that exposure from objective sources, can you be 100 percent sure that you're ready?


----------



## KellInkston (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a discussion of how to pay the bills while writing? You know, before being discovered and becoming the next (fill in the blank with your favorite millionaire author).



There's a slew of resources and opportunities for those gifted (but more importantly disciplined) enough to write for funds. Have you considered picking up the year's latest version of _Writer's Market?_ It's a fantastic resource that lists not only publishers, but contests, magazines, agents and more. If you're looking to make a name and churn out some pennies I'd recommend giving article writing (or short story writing) a shot. As it stands its one of the best and easiest ways to establish oneself in the traditional publishing sphere, as very many publishers overlook writers unless they have some previous publishing success. For smaller presses the bar for entry is much lower and it can pay considerable rates. If you're the type that can spew words out like magma I'd very much consider it as an option.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 26, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there a discussion of how to pay the bills while writing? You know, before being discovered and becoming the next (fill in the blank with your favorite millionaire author).




Are you willing to work hard or hardly work? There will always be an opportunity for you to fund your finances. Ironically, the American Red Cross is ringing my home phone. Now, if only we could all receive compensation for donating blood. Start from inside and work your way out. 



*Value Your Past*

Are you a hoarder? Do you want to sell the gold jewelry from your last relationship? Do you have a lot of stuff to sell? Sell it in your front yard or online. Not enough time? Post your ads on websites with the most traffic - college communities. This makes a huge difference. When was the last time you cleaned your place? Do you have any loose change lying around? Cash them in. I wouldn't recommend using a coin collecting machine due to its hidden fees. Every day, exchange your coins with a cashier for bills. It takes time, but it still works. Deposit that money in your checking or savings account. Gain interest. Pay bills directly online. No need for a stamp. 


*Jack of All Trades
*
Well, how else would steady income happen over night? Unless you have friends willing to pay for your gambling habits, you still need the money to buy lottery. Nice try. It does not hurt to build your CV with multiple job outlets. When I was employed with one company, I jumped to another using the advantage that I was currently employed. If you're willing to work at home, try networking with the local community. My sister walked a neighbor's dog for the last five years. Do you live near the East Coast? Shovel driveways. Turn on a lawnmower! Cut some grass throughout the spring into late fall. When you extend your efforts for finding employment, someone will notice. 



*
Networking
*
By living in 2016, you have more advantages to network for free across different online social platforms. Advertisement does not have to cost a dime. You can visit a local library for a computer and complimentary Internet. Do you have a LinkedIn? Polish your business profile. Do you have any online portfolios? Create one to exhibit your talents. Whatever you do, whether it's writing or even painting on used furniture, market yourself through networking.  A reader knows when the author is deeply passionate about their work. It shows. If you're in it for the financial gain,  you're going to have a hard time. The money talk will override your ability to showcase your hidden talents to the world. When you open your mind, you will discover countless hours creating landing pages, book fan pages, and author websites. There's more to just throwing it out there. I know you want this more than anything, but are you sure you're _ready _for this? Anyone can desire to write and publish, but it's difficult to push through into the actual business. Some authors have written amazing work, but they have barely any knowledge for online marketing. How can you create a product with no pitch? Crowdfunding will be a difficult journey ahead if you're not sure what to do. 



*Crowdfunding 

*Okay, so you sold your Topps baseball cards, a few priceless Beanie Babies lying around, and cashed in all your loose change. You fell short. Too short. You baked pies, a few sheets of cookies, and wrapped them for a local fair. You broke even after subtracting your investment to buy the ingredients. You created an online blog with reasonable content, but only a few visitors passed through. Thanks, _mom_! What's next? Crowdfunding on Kickstarter, Indiegogo, and GoFundMe are a few resources available to fund your dreams. If you're interested in seeing a rough draft of my YA novel's Kickstarter prelaunch page, feel free to send a PM. Seriously, it's rough. 

When you crowdfund, you network with people willing to invest in your idea. Presentation is key. You must have confidence to sell your book before it hits the printers. Although this sounds like submitting a Gerber model application for your child that still hangs out in the womb to "Netflix and chill," a book must be treated like a future business. Are you talking to a few printer companies? How about the binding? Did you receive samples from a publisher willing to show you the paper stock and book cover matte? I am not even close to publication, but I have these answers. I have two book samples provided by a publishing company. You have to do your homework. If you're interested in eBooks publications, you still have homework on your desk.

I am not trying to push you away, or detour you in another direction. I admire ambition and commitment. I am providing everything you need to know. That's where I stand, as someone experiencing a similar route, in publishing. We have experienced published authors in our community that can offer you a few invaluable tips. When you find the answers to all your homework questions, you will be ready to crowdfund. People willing to invest in your work must see an initial investment from you. Take book publishing away from this. Let's say you enjoyed being a babysitter for a side job. Perhaps, you want to open up a local nursery. You see a lot of potential in a vacant lot down the street from you. You need the funding so you turn to crowdfunding. 

How do you take all of this? You take pictures of the lot. You show future projections of your company. The aim you want to provide for your community should be listed. You list a line of educational programs ready to evolve from the pool of applicants willing to work for you. Prior to that search for a vacant lot, you did research on nearby businesses. Are there bars? Are there strip clubs? You mapped everything out and you felt the market around you. You calculated the costs of renovations to daily operations. You have the projected costs for the lunch program. 

Ah, the budget. You printed a fresh copy of the pie chart listing all the costs involved for the total funding goal. 

Now, you're ready to sell it. 



*Reflect
*
Please take a moment to review the latest publishing campaigns on all crowdfunding websites. You can gain so much from an outside view. 

Let's go back to publishing. Why do you need to look around the market? Well, here's an honest question without the impression of financial gain, what makes _your_ book _worth_ the read? Why should I buy it? What makes it special that I can't get from other authors in the same genre? Is the book cover persuasive or does it seem to blend with the rest? Imagine your book on a shelf in a popular book store. What makes it stand out from the rest if I am in a hurry and willing to buy on whim? The cover is the most powerful element to sell any product within three minutes. 

Do _you _have what _it _takes? 




Please take my advice with an open mind, and grow from it. 

Thank you, 

Anthony


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice and information. I am thinking about it all, when the incessant ticking of the deadline clock does not drown out all thought, that is.

It's not that I think the book will be a huge success overnight. (Wouldn't that be wonderful? )  It's just that I'm aware that delaying the possibility of an award for another year or two is another year or two of struggle.  I don't know. Maybe it has no chance of an honorable mention even. But that's the problem! I can't know unless I try.


----------



## W.Goepner (Jan 27, 2016)

Jack of all trades said:


> Thanks for all the advice and information. I am thinking about it all, when the incessant ticking of the deadline clock does not drown out all thought, that is.
> 
> It's not that I think the book will be a huge success overnight. (Wouldn't that be wonderful? )  It's just that I'm aware that delaying the possibility of an award for another year or two is another year or two of struggle.  I don't know. Maybe it has no chance of an honorable mention even. But that's the problem! I can't know unless I try.



Then try you must. 

Be cautioned, the whole idea of doing it right is why we are here. The struggle would be worth it, if you did become the next over night wonder. Though if you have it to the point of which, it is as good as it will ever be, who knows?

I know about struggle, first there is the fact I left a job to help my mother when I was 48. Her Husband died and she needed help taking care of the acre of land. What I did not figure was the fact that My age would hold me back from getting a new job. That was October 2008 I still am not working. Yes I understand struggle. I also understand the need for getting it right. Remember Bad press/reviews works the same as good. There has been stories which should never been put to print, sitting out there in the top positions and in the dredges of the warehouses. People bought them for the simple reason of the writer's ineptitude, simply to see if the story was as bad as their friends said it was.  

Those stories will forever be what they are and the author will most likely never be bought again. There is more than the A and B list, Success and Fail, there are degrees in between. Though I might never be published for my uncertainty, I will still plug away at my writing. What better way to spend the time I have, while I wait for the one business who will not care a bit that I am within ten years of retirement age.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Jan 27, 2016)

I came to a decision and logged on to post only to read what W.Goepner has to say. Nevertheless, I have decided not to rush into publishing. My reasons are as follows.

1) I have yet to get plot feedback on the book. This bothers me. A well written pile of manure is still manure. I don't to be known as a manure salesman.

2) I think my second book (80% written) is stronger than the first. Since funds are so tight, I think it's better to go with my best.

3) While I am missing the deadlines for these two awards, there are others. So I might be able to submit the first book for a different award.


So, I have by no means given up on writing or even publishing the first book. I am, however, going to look for a plot review and take it from there.

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice! I appreciate having the sounding board.


----------



## Jack of all trades (Feb 2, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> *Hey Jack, *
> 
> I'm intrigued to hear about your upcoming publication. I am an active member in The Beta Readers Collective: Galen's Reading Room. Feel free to drop a line or two in there. Despite not being a Mentor, I'll still be more than happy to assist you. If you're interested to see any of my beta reading critiques, check out my most recent here. I'll be finishing soon, and most likely jumping to another read.
> 
> ...



I've kept your offer in the back of my mind. Once I decided to wait until I felt more sure, I stepped back from the project for a few days. I'm ready to start thinking about it again.

What I want most right now is a review on the plot and characters, not the nuts and bolts of the writing.

It's a mystery, so I want to be sure it's not too obvious, too soon.

Also I want to be sure the characters and situations are realistic. 

It's over 70,000 words, twenty chapters, a sixteen year old main character. 

What do you think? Interested?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Mar 2, 2016)

When you stick a knife in it and it comes out clean.


----------



## denmark423 (May 31, 2016)

Of course, you would want it to be well edited. TIP: You should have marketed your book already before you are done writing it. It helps you in the future for marketing. In that way, publisher will not have difficulties in marketing your book (if you have a marketing service with your publisher).


----------

